# Think I might be becoming lactose intolerant



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been getting these stomach aches lately, really painful that come in waves. Originally suspected something more serious (as you always do) but thinking about it I think its linked to dairy consumption. I had an absolute pig out yesterday with a mate of mine, ate a load of ice cream, milkshake and cake, and afterwards had the worst stomach ache, really painful 'cramps' that came in waves.

This morning I have had a flat white and noted about an hour after a mild discomfort. If I'm right with my self-diagnosis (I need to go to the doc) then I'm hoping they dont get any worse so I can still enjoy my flat white each morning without worrying about aches after, but I'm thinking I might try the other milks (except soya, bleurgh) like Almond Milk to see what they are like.

Atleast I dont have a caffeine intolerance!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Our eldest has the same when she has cream, doesnt stop her scoffing cake and cream though!!

Go the doctors.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

lactose intolerance is usually inherited, so unless you have a family history it's unlikely you are spontaniously developing it. Also certaion races, Asians and Chinese, tend to have more lactose intolerance. I think if you've not had a problem up to now and no family history, it's unlikely. Could be some other underlying cause though, so you could go and see your doctor if symptoms persist.

Of course, it could just be that you were a greedy bastard that day and with advancing years are paying the price....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> lactose intolerance is usually inherited, so unless you have a family history it's unlikely you are spontaniously developing it. Also certaion races, Asians and Chinese, tend to have more lactose intolerance. I think if you've not had a problem up to now and no family history, it's unlikely. Could be some other underlying cause though, so you could go and see your doctor if symptoms persist.
> 
> Of course, it could just be that you were a greedy bastard that day and with advancing years are paying the price....


Yea I read that, but as far as I can remember every time it has happened I have been 'pigging out' on creamy stuff beforehand. I dont have a history of lactose intolerance, and I was a milk fiend when I was a kid (I dont know if that would have helped or not). A trip to the docs is definitely in order... I'm just your typical man when it comes to the docs, I never go unless I'm dying.

And yea, the "I'm getting old" thought did pass through my mind... still I'm young compared to some of you lot


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you had your gallbladder removed by chance?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Have you had your gallbladder removed by chance?


Nice fried gently with butter, guaranteed to give you indigestion!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If you're going to replace milk with any substitute for whole, try oat milk. Its the closest thing I've found to full fat.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> Have you had your gallbladder removed by chance?


Nope.

My Dad had digestive problems, but not specifically lactose intolerance, and his alcohol consumption could probably explain most of it. But I do have bad acid stomach when I eat badly, which he also had.

Maybe could be linked.

Playing doctor is fun


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Nope.
> 
> My Dad had digestive problems, but not specifically lactose intolerance, and his alcohol consumption could probably explain most of it. But I do have bad acid stomach when I eat badly, which he also had.
> 
> ...


it's a funny thing though...when I, gut my self stupid, like you did that night I always get indigestion...never used to when I was in my 20s. Now I have the same appetite, but if I am stupid enough to indulge it...feel like I might be dying after.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Definitely stomach?

i was doubled up a couple of years ago - hellish painful one night.

Rushed to hospital and it was a tiny kidney stone !!

not drinking enough water did it for me with a prolonged hot spell.

I try to take a couple of good glasses a day now at least ....


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Many folk who can't tolerate cows milk get on with sheep's milk. It just tastes like creamy cows milk (no awful goat like flavours) and can be frozen quite successfully.

Had a partner who was cow lactose intolerant. The long chain lipids irritated her gut allowing particles of food (rather than nutrients) into her bloodstream. Only way to deal with these invaders was with an immune response. The health transformation on switching to sheep dairy (much shorter chain lipids) was compelling.

And I can vouch for sheep's dairy being as good if not better than cows. Not sure one can say the same for other milk substitutes.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Lighty said:


> Definitely stomach?
> 
> i was doubled up a couple of years ago - hellish painful one night.
> 
> ...


It was more the top of my stomach area, I don't know where the pain originates from with a kidney stone but I thought it was lower?


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

You're right D

it was lower stomach and eventually into groin as the particles moved ...

wincing at the memory !!

hope you are okay and find out what it is

lighty


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

You can buy lactose free milk in tesco and coop, my wife has to have it and so by default so do I. It's called... Wait for it... Lactofree!

It works ok for steaming as well


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I haven't been to the doc yet, but I drank a liter of milkshake the other day to see if it made my stomach hurt but it didn't... so who knows. Need some free time to go to the docs.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> I haven't been to the doc yet, but I drank a liter of milkshake the other day to see if it made my stomach hurt


All in the name of science I'm sure...


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> I haven't been to the doc yet, but I drank a liter of milkshake the other day to see if it made my stomach hurt but it didn't... so who knows. Need some free time to go to the docs.


if it was from a certain crappy bugger chain then it will have had very little milk in it, the main constituent parts are potato starch, corn syrup and chemicals, old school friend used to work in labs producing food for them, the best one is that the bits of "apple" in their apple pies were swede because apple breaks down to pulp at the cooking temps they wanted to use


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It was a yazoo


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

your not lactose intolerant then as its 95% milk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could it be the sugar or the fat in what you have had that has upset you ??


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Gluten maybe? Although you'd probably be suffering much more often


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It could be just about anything if its an allergy/intolerance. But as Dave said earlier your chances are much smaller if there is no history in your family and I'm pretty sure my family have never had any allergies/intolerances of any kind.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Prob have touch of IBS mate. The body isn't great at dealing with sudden dietary imbalances. Try some peppermint tablets for a few weeks and see how you get on. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------

